# Spielen Sie Mobile-Games auf dem Handy?



## Administrator (25. September 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Solon25 (25. September 2007)

[X] Isch hab gar keine Handy


----------



## eruverio (26. September 2007)

Solon25 am 25.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Isch hab gar keine Handy



  ich auch nich


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. September 2007)

eruverio am 26.09.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 25.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe zwar ein Handy. Damit kann man aber nicht telefonieren, weil die Prepaid-Karte schon seit fast 2 Jahren abgelaufen ist.   
Ergo spiele ich auch keine Handy-Games, weil ich die Plattform „Handy“ einfach hasse wie zu kaltes Wasser beim Duschen.

ABER:

Da einige Handy-Games (Urban GT, Brothers in Arms etc) auf den DS portiert werden, mache ich mich zumindest teilweise schuldig. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## SvenKluth (29. September 2007)

Also ich spiele ab und zu auf meinem Handy,
aber nur wenn nix andrees zum Daddeln da ist.
Aufm Handy spiel ich dann Sudoku


----------



## KONNAITN (29. September 2007)

SvenKluth am 29.09.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufm Handy spiel ich dann Sudoku


Ich spiele hin und wieder Tetris um mir Wartezeiten zu verkürzen.


----------



## gliderpilot (29. September 2007)

Mittlerweile spiele ich nicht mehr am Handy. Aber als ich bei der Bundeswehr war, hatte ich halt gar nichts anderes zu tun außer das Handy rauszuholen und jeden Tag einen neuen Rekord beim (vorinstallierten) Minigolf aufzustellen. Später habe ich mir dann noch (für umsonst) Sudoku auf dem Handy installiert.
Aber seit April bin ich vom Bund weg, und seitdem spiele ich (wenn überhaupt) nur noch am Computer.


----------



## lucdec (3. Oktober 2007)

> Ich spiele nur die vorinstallierten Spiele auf meinem Hand



Also ihr müsst euch schon entscheiden...

Entweder auf meiner Hand oder auf meinem Handy!


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (3. Oktober 2007)

Handy = Wecker + Uhr


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (4. Oktober 2007)

El-Chupakneebray am 03.10.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Handy = Wecker + Uhr


Bei mir Handy = Wecker + Telefon
aber auf keinen Fall ein Spiel oder Beschäftigungsgerät.


----------



## Burtchen (4. Oktober 2007)

Murphy-Sepp am 04.10.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Chupakneebray am 03.10.2007 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito. Brr, Mobile Gaming


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2007)

Burtchen am 04.10.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dito. Brr, Mobile Gaming



dafür gibts nun weissgott besseres.   

ich sehs ähnlich wie die meisten hier- spiele haben auf (m)einem handy eigentlich nix verloren.
allerdings hab ich sogar mal des öfteren sudoku darauf gespielt, allerdings nur mangels alternativer ablenkungsmöglichkeiten. 

aber geld dafür ausgeben?
nein danke.


----------



## Burtchen (5. Oktober 2007)

Bonkic am 04.10.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 04.10.2007 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich spiel auf meinem iPod ab und an dieses Musik-Quiz... aber Geld würd' ich für den Klumpatsch definitiv nicht ausgeben. Oh, und ich kann theoretisch auf meinem Telefon Monkey Island spielen. Der Sinn dahinter ist mir nicht ganz klar. Ich bin vermutlich einfach zu unmodern und konservativ


----------



## SoSchautsAus (6. Oktober 2007)

eruverio am 26.09.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 25.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito. Hatte auch noch nie eins.  

SSA


----------



## Teslatier (6. Oktober 2007)

[x] Nein, da mein Akku selbst in Stand-By nur ca. zwei Tage hält.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Oktober 2007)

SYSTEM am 25.09.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielen Sie Mobile-Games auf dem Handy?


Grrr Argh!


----------



## annon11 (8. Oktober 2007)

eruverio am 26.09.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 25.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht  ,wir bilden dann wohl die Randgruppe


----------



## El_Cativo (8. Oktober 2007)

[x] Nur die vorinstallierten......

So eine Runde Sudoku um die Wartezeit auf die Bahn oder so zu verkürzen ist ganz nett


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich nie. Ich hab zwar ein Handy, wird aber kaum benutzt und zum Spielen schon gar nicht.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (12. Oktober 2007)

[X] auch Handylos

Aber kann nicht einer mal den Rechtschreibfehler entfernen - immer, wenn ich diese Seite starte, lacht der mich an und macht mich traurig.....


----------



## malteharms3 (14. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich spielen will erwarte ich eine gewisse Grundqualität. Deswegen spiele ich auch keine Browsergames.

Und in der wackelden Strassenbahn über dem winzigen Bildschirm zu hocken und zu versuchen die viel zu kleinen Tasten bei unmotivierenden und überteuerten Spielen zu treffen ist für mich kein Spielspaß.

Bin mehr so der Crysis abends alleine vor großem Monitor Spieler^^


----------

